
Glacier Deep Archive Storage Class - jeffbarr
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-amazon-s3-storage-class-glacier-deep-archive/
======
luhn
$0.00099 per GB in Virginia and Oregon. That's a quarter of the cost of
glacier!

I'm curious how they're able to achieve that. They released to all regions at
once (including GovCloud!), so that suggests its not new hardware or a
significant change in software.

